

Ask HN: Is there a startup that allows me to charge without a merchant account? - rurro

I don't want to use paypal. I want to accept credit cards on my site. I like the concept of pulleyapp.com but it uses paypal. Is there anything like that, which allows you to accept credit cards on your site?
======
vitovito
It depends on if you want recurring (subscription) billing, and what countries
you need to support.

Checkout by Amazon and Google Checkout both support you not having a merchant
account. I've also used 2CheckOut in the past.

------
marilyn
Maybe check out FastSpring: <http://www.fastspring.com/>

------
chc
You might take a look at Amazon Payments.

------
antidaily
hey rurro - working on something you might be interested in. do you mind
emailing me? fsimmons at gmail.

